
Xerox in $33B bid for HP: sources - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-hp-m-a-xerox-hlngs/xerox-in-33-billion-bid-for-hp-sources-idUSKBN1XG0EQ
======
chirau
How is Xerox still making that much money or worth that much? What's their
cash cow these days? Printers still?

